# Fat Jax meat run! Want in?



## Realtor

Free trip, here's the deal. I want to take 4-5 guys/gals.... MUST have own Tackle and License (spin cast rods) I want to chase (Run and Gun)Bonita and fill/sink the boat with them. I need as many as we can catch. I just need people to help catch them with me..... Again this is a free trip, I want no money for gas or anything else. I plan on leaving from Sherman Cove Saturday (and or)Sunday Morning (as of right now)... I will get you close to the school, than you cast and catch.... This is a Meat excursion, so who would like to go???? Post up if interested.


----------



## goheel

carp, I have to be out of town this weekend. :-(


----------



## Jason

Dern it!!!!!!!!!! Gotta work all weekend!!! If you can't get enough (yeah right) and have to off set it to Tue-Thur next week count me in!!!!


----------



## submariner

Jim interested for Sunday If you have room let me know when ed


----------



## salt-life

I'm interested. Got two, mabye 3. Text me 8504616982


----------



## sailor

A "meat" run for bonito???


----------



## Telum Pisces

sailor said:


> A "meat" run for bonito???


Assuming for his shark fishing.:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor

sailor said:


> A "meat" run for bonito???


yes for my chum and bait....


----------



## sailor

Realtor said:


> yes for my chum and bait....


I figured that was what you were doing, but "meat run" through me off. I have eaten bonito and it's not too far off from Blackfin, if you gut and bleed it out real quick. Good luck! I've been dying to go shark fishing but got to finish my transom.....


----------



## Realtor

Fat Jax is FULL for Saturday!!!! I hope to sink the boat with bait and chum!!!!! I have a lot of empty freezer space.....


----------



## Realtor

Fat Jax is FULL for Sunday as well!!!!!!!!! This may just be a lot of fun!!!!! Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Mikvi

Jim

Let me know next time you need to fill the freezer and we'll take my boat


----------



## Realtor

Mikvi said:


> Jim
> 
> Let me know next time you need to fill the freezer and we'll take my boat


right on Mike! will do! if you bring stuff back from the rigs that you don't want drop me a call!!!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Man, sounds like a great trip, post the results!


----------



## Jefffhrey

Assuming for his shark fishing.


----------



## Realtor

Had a great time this weekend! Fished with several people for the first time and a couple of them it could have been the first time.... It has been years. We did petty well! Thanks for the help and I had a great time spending time on the water with ya'll! Someone forgot a pair of braid scissors on the Boat. They are still there, so I have them for ya....
Thanks for going and we will do this again!!!!


----------



## Cody Foster

Hell ya I want go hit me up 8505865850


----------



## Tcheeks38

let me know if somebody backs out for saturday I'm down to help out and have a blast on the water. I just love catching fish and if the price of admission is giving you all my catches thats even better. I don't get to get out much anymore since i got my 2 year old all the time and wife works offset shifts from mine most days


----------



## Realtor

Tcheeks38 said:


> let me know if somebody backs out for saturday I'm down to help out and have a blast on the water. I just love catching fish and if the price of admission is giving you all my catches thats even better. I don't get to get out much anymore since i got my 2 year old all the time and wife works offset shifts from mine most days


fellas this was last weekend. I'll post again when I will be dong this again....


----------



## submariner

Jim Had a great time, and you were very entertaining. We didn't do much the day after, not much bait other than glass minnows around. Hooked up with 3 Kings, only put one on the boat Thanks again for the trip. I left something in your boat from Gary ( I think it was Gary). The guy who thought I was a fish and tried hooking me.


----------



## Chefhryl

I have a lot of empty freezer


----------

